# HO Engine Maintenance for Dummies



## ShockControl (Feb 17, 2009)

Is there a good online guide to basic HO engine maintenance, with photos, etc.? I have a number of HO engines I've accumulated over the years. They are made by different companies and are of different vintages. I need some real basic stuff, like where to (and not to) oil them, etc. I'm not an expert at this stuff. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Not sure if you're talkin' steamers or diesels. Here's a nice Athearn diesel service description. (Thanks to Anton/Tankist for this link.)

http://www.mcor-nmra.org/Publications/Articles/Athearn_TuneUp.html

TJ


----------

